# What do you look for in a sporting goods store?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What makes a good sporting goods store?

What are some of the things you like to see in a sporting goods store?
What do you want as far as service? Knowledge on products etc.

Give me your thoughts.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Quality, Variety, Price Ranges, Sales people that are informed, location, special orders at sale prices, one two good lines of clothing instead of 50 brands.

Later


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

1. Service

2. Product knowledge

3. Sale on Products

4. Easy purchase at the store or shipping of the product

5. The store has the product I am looking for and other products I might
be interested in buying...

6. Can I try the product out? It's kinda like setting an env. at the store!

7. What type of "brand" the store has created for themselves - are they 
going to offer me suggestions, going to offer deals, and if the item I 
purchase doesn't work out, are they going to let me return it...

8. Staff

9. I like "one" stop shop...

10. Pictures, articles, etc. on the product helps too.

11. Are they active in the local community or at a state level?

12. Location

This is just a few... :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Knowledgable employees is a must. It's all about good people and service.

Big variety of in-season merchandise is another must-have for me.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Got to have employees who are knowledgeable about what they are selling. I hate going to a store or baitshop and asking a question and the person selling has absolutely no idea what the product even is. I also like to have a place where i can buy everything at once. I like a sporting goods store to have everything there so that i can buy it right when i need it instead of waiting 2 weeks because i missed the first batch. Sales are always helpful too.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

FREE STUFF how about you Jed?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

1.User Friendly Website which makes ording gear a "fast, simple task!"
Also, a picture of what it is you want from all sorts of different positions. Not just one pic.

2. Service

3. Price Range

4. A type of Bargin Cave

5. The best would be some kind of store in Bismarck to put Scheels out of business! I have yet to talk to anyone in the hunting dept. that knows what is going on.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

1.)Knowledge of the product. Not just an employee that is there to sell stuff and has no clue how to do what he is talking about.

2.)Friendly sales staff-I have recently tried to make some large purchases at a local "building center". I could not find some one to help me and when I finally did, I asked the guy a question and he said "I don't know". He did not try and find someone that did know, he just walked off. I left that store and made the purchases at a competitor.

3.)Quality products with a chance to try them out. A bow range,etc. I also have talked with a buddy that went to a trap night for a sporting goods store in Seattle. They brought all their major shotguns for people tp try. What a great way to see if you like the gun and if it fits you before you buy it!!

4.) A store that is in it for their patrons. Someone that actually is invloved in the state and/or local issues and will step up and spek their mind even thopugh it may cost them a few sales!!

5.)A fair price-It has gotten so you feel like an idiot if you ever buy something at regular price. Sales happen so often that it actually is probably closer to what the regular price should be. Price things fairly so a sale actually means something and have them maybe twice a year, not evry weekend!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Service and selection. 
I think the good service is the hardest thing to find in retail these days. And by good service, I mean someone who actually gives a crap that you are in the store. I'm with djleye, I have spent an awful amount of time in local "home improvement" stores in the last 9 months and the service of these places, much like most sporting goods chains is terrible. I think this reflects the attitude of many "chain" retailers. 
Experienced salespeople is a huge plus. And I don't mean everyone of them experienced in bowhunting. I know of a place where every salesperson could tell me every spec, on every bow on the rack, but not one of them knew about the Avery FB's last year!!
I'd also like to see a sporting goods store around here that actually carries high quality waterfowl gear. I don't think you can buy a goose call within 100 miles of here for more than $25 bucks.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

1) Selection

2) Low prices or price match

3) Good return policy

4) A place that doesn't put guns behind the counter

5) Salespeople that are there when you need them and not there when you don't

The knowledge of the salespeople isn't very high on the list because I do a lot of research online prior to purchase.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> 1.)Knowledge of the product. Not just an employee that is there to sell stuff and has no clue how to do what he is talking about.
> 
> 2.)Friendly sales staff-I have recently tried to make some large purchases at a local "building center". I could not find some one to help me and when I finally did, I asked the guy a question and he said "I don't know". He did not try and find someone that did know, he just walked off. I left that store and made the purchases at a competitor.
> 
> ...


Great assessment djleye!! I wish we had 300.000 more consumers that had your outlook!! :wink:

I will pay more for any given product if the service is good, price is important but if a store will go out of its way to take care of my needs that goes along way. Hard to find locally, but their are a few hometown type small shops that will do darn near anything for you even if they can't out do the big box stores in price.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Price match and good selection and good people. There is a local one here that will remain nameless sch**ls that talked down to me like I was a dumba$$ when I was pricing guns and asking about other things. Oh well won't buy anything there anymore unless I have too. They lost (possibly) a very nice sell along with the others that I make in the future. It ticks me off to know how much I had already spent there.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

A sign that says anything but "Gander Mountain" on the outside of the store.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Keep up the comments.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The product is on-line or available in a flyer/magazine style. If I can't drive to the store, how else can I buy it... Gas prices are getting costly and for some people it could be a burden to drive to the local store.

.02


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

having people that work there know what the he%$ there talking about when there trying to sell you things.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

1) Just like everbody else Knowledgable, and accomidating Staff. If the sales person doesn't know the answer to a questions he/she will get somebody that does...immediatly!

I think also that "Brand" is very important, just like Deltaboy mentioned. Brand varies even within a chain, for example Gander Mountain, in some stores it feels like I'm walking throught the Hunting/Fishing Dept of a Walmart(Nothing against Walmart). My point is it's a mess, items are put on the shelf just to fill a space, maybe somebody will buy it, consistant brand throughout the store is important. It's hard to explain but to me it's the feeling of walking through any of the chain Department Stores or Grocery Stores, there is a difference in the way things are marketed and set up for you to buy...I don't know what the hell i'm talking about sorry.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

With very few exceptions, the larger stores have good selections of products. Personally, I would like to see more clothing in 2X talls, but that's probably more of a manufacturer problem. I am with Fox412 on this one. It's all about customer service. Treat every customer as if he's going to double your commision for the year. Ask questions to determine the customer's wants and needs. Never, ever talk down to a customer. If you tell a customer you're going to do something, or check something for them, get it done immediately. In spite of rather shoddy treatment by certain employees at the local large sport store, I keep going back because there are some of their employees that actually have a clue about customer service. Oddly enough, the ones who care seem to be the newest and youngest employees. Don't tell me the new generation doesn't have a clue. Young, knowledgeable and ambitious rocks! Burl


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm with Burly on the 2xl tall. 6'4'' 285 us big boys need hunting clothes too


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

We could probably trade clothes! I also have size 15 feet. Narrows the boot choices down some. Burl


----------

